# Another Run of Steamaholics Shirts?



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Several people have expressed interest in another run of Steamaholics shirts. 



















This topic is to gauge interest. If you'd be interested in purchasing one or more Steamaholic shirts, please reply in this thread with the approximate number of shirts you'd like to buy. We can also do another run of the denim shirts if there is sufficient interest.

*Here is a link* (edit: link removed to avoid confusion with the new order form) to the old Order Form from 2011, which will give you an idea of available options and prices. Naturally, these are the old prices from 2011, and are subject to whatever increases current prices dictate. I wouldn't imagine any increase would be large, and as before, I don't plan to make a dime off these. 

DO NOT send any orders at this time using the old order form!! If there is sufficient interest, I will find out the current prices and generate a new order form reflecting same.[/b]

Again, this topic is merely to see if such an effort would be worthwhile.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Assuming the Denim shirts are not "pull overs" (I have hated them since I was a kid!) I would order 2 of them. 

Semper Vaporo 
SA # 37469


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Put me down for 2 t-shirts and 1 denim.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll take a denim in XL.


----------



## bf2468 (Jun 24, 2013)

Dwight I would be interested in the denim one. Thanks Bob


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Dwight, 

I would go for a denim one. 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Those would be awesome to have. I would take 1 polo and 1 denim. Would there be a chance of short sleeve denim? 
Thanks 
Greg R.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

I'ld like a denim but would settle for an other polo style. 

Harvey C.


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

Dwight, 
Good to see you at the Summer Steam Up. 
I'd take a denim 2XL if they come available. 
Thanks 
Craig


----------



## waynesal46 (Dec 29, 2012)

Dwight, 
I'd take adenim 3xl if they come available 
Thanks 
Wayne SA #1946


----------



## dstenger (Mar 31, 2008)

What do they look like?


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I would take 1 polo and 1 denim in Large


----------



## ScottB (Jan 8, 2010)

I would go for one denim and one polo in large


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Definently 2 denums. 
Wesley


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

Put me down for 1 denim shirt XL, please.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Dwight, 

I would sign up for two shirts in the 4xl size, one of each if the denim if we could get it in a short sleeve. 

Andre


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 

I would order a couple of the denim shirts. My old railroad logoed shirts are wearing out.Would also like to order denim short sleeve if available.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

1 denim 

Thanks 

Jerry


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd like one denim shirt (prefer short sleeves)


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I would enjoy a denim shirt


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Dwight, 
How many are you looking for before you get an order together? 
Thanks 
Greg R.


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

I will take 1 Large denim short sleeves.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

How many are you looking for before you get an order together?I had no real number in mind. It certainly looks liek there is enough interest to justify another order. I'll look into current pricing, etc.


----------



## Garry Paine (Jan 2, 2008)

1 denim, large, tall (if possible).

Thanks, Garrett


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

*Two (2) Long sleeve Denim Large*

*Larry Herget #2173*


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 12 Aug 2013 10:52 AM 
How many are you looking for before you get an order together?I had no real number in mind. It certainly looks liek there is enough interest to justify another order. I'll look into current pricing, etc. 
Dwight

Any choice of color for the shirts? Would be good to have a different color than dark blue and traditional denim blue that we already have.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight; 

Just saw this topic. I will give a "Yes" for one of the denim shirts. I'll try to keep up with the thread. It's hectic at work this week. 

Thanks, 
David Meashey


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Any choice of color for the shirts?  Would be good to have a different color than dark blue and traditional denim blue that we already have.I donno Charles. First off, consistency is good. But more than that, between with pocket/without pocket, with name/without name, denim/polo, and now denim long sleeve/short sleeve, it's already a whole lot of work for me to order them, collect them, fold them, package them, address them, ship them, etc. Not real enthusiastic about further complicating an already complicated process.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight

Though I believe that "variety is the spice of life" I understand you need to keep life simple in regards to this obligation (so I might have to do up a "horse of different color for myself).


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok, What would be the possibility of ordering direct from the shirt makers then? Maybe mention a special code like MY LARGE SCALE or something of that nature? We order through them, they take the money, they ship and nothing for you do but sit back and wait for your shirts? I DO appreciate your efforts Dwight. 
Thanks 
Greg R.


----------



## jwalls110 (Dec 12, 2012)

Although not a Live Steam guy, did you look at Cafe Press? www.cafepress.com. 

Not sure they could do the whole customization thing but thought it might help.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I understand Dwight. I used to design/print/sell Vietnam Trucker shirts I printed. Keeping things organized was a job, and you already have one!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Without getting too much into the weeds here, the reason it was originally done the way it was had to do with keeping some control of the copyrighted MLS and Steamaholics logos and names. By making them available only through the site rather than directly from the vendor, the site owner keeps some of that legal control, which is important even if MLS isn't making money on the shirts themselves (which it isn't). Anyone else making shirts featuring this logo and/or the MLS name is technically a copyright violation and is illegal. I'm sure that those of you who run business, however small, can appreciate this. 

As for cafe press, we already paid a one-time set up fee way back when to digitize the artwork for embroidery purposes. No point in paying that again. 

See? I haven't even gotten prices yet and it's ALREADY becoming complicated. hehehe As the old saying goes, "you can please some of the people all of the time" etc.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll take a Polo in Large. Later RJD


----------



## jwalls110 (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry Dwight I was trying to make it easier. 
I should have known you would have done all that in the first place.


----------



## NeilK (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi Dwight: 

I'll sign up for a denim long sleeve XL. 

The shirt shown in your photo has a name and an SA #; is there an additional charge for the monogramming of the name? 

Thanks! 

Neil


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By jwalls110 on 13 Aug 2013 01:52 PM 
Although not a Live Steam guy, did you look at Cafe Press? www.cafepress.com. 

Not sure they could do the whole customization thing but thought it might help. 
I did have a cafe press store at one point.. The problem with cafepress is it's just printing, not the nice embroidery that we're doing. There aren't many that will do embroidery in an on-demand setting, and those that will, is of poor quality.. I think it's too expensive. So that leaves us to do group orders. Dwight graciously volunteered to take this project on and did a good job on it last time. I'd personally prefer to see a nicer quality shirt, like a Nike or Adidas golf shirt, but I understand that for many, price is an issue. Dwight did his best to keep the cost low. (I also believe the shirt that was selected was also chosen because there was a pocket option.)


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd like one Polo Shirt, no pocket, size Large. 

Thanks.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey, I understand now. 
Hope I didn't step on any toes..... 
Greg R.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The shirt shown in your photo has a name and an SA #; is there an additional charge for the monogramming of the name? Yes. Back in 2011, it was an additional $2.00. I've sent an email requesting current pricing, etc. I'll probably start a new thread when I have the particulars spelling everything out, and I'll create a new updated order form and post a link to it. Thanks for the interest everyone. My old polo shirts are about worn out and I'd like a couple of new ones myself.


----------



## Two Foot Cal (Aug 3, 2008)

Dwight,
I would be interested in One Polo, plus One short Sleeve Denim shirt.
Ric


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess you've got enough interest, and all this ordering we're doing is premature. But just because I'm a joiner, I'll let you know that I would like one 2X Polo with Pocket, and 1 denim short-sleeved, probably also 2X -- xtra long if possible.

Thanks, Dwight!


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Dwight, I'll take two shirts. One XL polo and one XL denim.

Thanks,

Will Lindley 

SA # 5445


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Remember guys, I said early on that I was merely gauging interest here, and not taking orders at this time. I don't even know what the current pricing is yet. I'll start a new thread when I have all the particulars.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Too late now, Dwight! Checks are written, wire hangers are dusted and hanging in the favoured spot in the closet, and we are all accosting the postman asking where our package is!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 16 Aug 2013 10:46 AM 
Too late now, Dwight! Checks are written, wire hangers are dusted and hanging in the favoured spot in the closet, and we are all accosting the postman asking where our package is!









Guess you should have read the *big red letters* at the end of my original post. hehehe Guess everyone thinks if it works for Congress, it oughta work for them.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

There you go again, expecting folk to actually READ what was written instead of expectin' whut dey is a-wishin'.


----------



## misfit446 (Nov 22, 2012)

I'd take two shirts in XL size please. 

Colin Campbell SA #5444


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

As I will be starting a new thread to actually begin taking orders, I'm going to lock this thread to avoid any confusion. Thank you to all who responded.


----------

